# help



## bobsaget2191 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm looking to double my body weight on the bench and It sounds like super dmz 3.0 would give me that boost needed to do it but iv never used anything like it and wanted to know if it cause anything like mood swings/acne/etc or if I need to run any other supplements with it don't have a lot of money to spend on supplements with my kids lol  really any info would be appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 13, 2015)

You might get acne etc it depends.

As far as other supplements I'd say most people would do milk thistle and and something like hawthorn berry. Just be sure to know your supps before you do it.


----------

